# Poking the Campfire



## ScatteredCrowBones (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey There! just thought I'd introduce myself to any of the west coast wanderers. Been wandering around the west coast and the deserts of the south west for a couple years. Wintering here on the North Coast, trying to set up and squat a house right now. I'd love to talk with folks familiar with squatters rights/tenants rights in Ca (I'll be throwing a post up in that forum) also considering heading south to shepherd next month, could be looking for a ride or maybe offering one. If anyone is passing through this through and is looking for a friend to play music with or hike some redwoods let me know,

See ya down the trail


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 25, 2018)

Welcome to the site! There's a lot of random info on here about squatting, so I'd suggest using the search before creating your thread in the squatting section


----------

